# Best video format to archive TiVo recordings?



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I transfer a lot of shows off my TiVo, but storing them in the TiVo (mp2) format wastes a lot of space. I'm wondering what is the best format to convert them to from either the formats the formats supported by TiVo Desktop or any other format if I want to archive them.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The only format Tivo Deskto supports (to transfer back to the TiVo) is MPEG2.

For archiving, I use Xvid.


----------



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

If you want high compression but good quality, and lots of support, I'd probably do an AVI using DivX or Xvid.


----------



## burbanknate (Jul 8, 2004)

What software do you use to make the Divx files?

I've got DirectShowDump and I use VideoReDo to edit out commercials.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

burbanknate said:


> What software do you use to make the Divx files?
> 
> I've got DirectShowDump and I use VideoReDo to edit out commercials.


Dr. DivX 2.0

http://labs.divx.com/DrDivX

BTW: You don't need DirectShowDump if you are using VideoReDo.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Dr. DivX 2.0
> 
> http://labs.divx.com/DrDivX
> .......................


What bit rate do you compress to? Single pass or double pass? Other recommended settings?

Also, I've heard about audio sync problems with DivX compression ????

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dlfl said:


> What bit rate do you compress to? Single pass or double pass? Other recommended settings?
> 
> Also, I've heard about audio sync problems with DivX compression ????
> 
> ...


Personally, until I've been using the DivX Converter until just last week. It doesn't give you any options, so I didn't have to worry about.  Never had an audio sync problem.

Dan mentioned Dr. DivX 2.0 to me. Didn't realize it was so far along. Tried it once so far with defaults. Seemed fine, but obviously there are lots of ways to tweak it.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Personally, until I've been using the DivX Converter until just last week. It doesn't give you any options, so I didn't have to worry about.  Never had an audio sync problem.
> 
> Dan mentioned Dr. DivX 2.0 to me. Didn't realize it was so far along. Tried it once so far with defaults. Seemed fine, but obviously there are lots of ways to tweak it.


Still wondering what compression ratio (or bitrate) you have on the DivX output. Also how long does it take per hour of video?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dlfl said:


> Still wondering what compression ratio (or bitrate) you have on the DivX output. Also how long does it take per hour of video?


On my AMD 3200 (single core) it takes about 50m to encode 1hr of video. Dr. Divx supports dual cores if you got 'em. Also would need to include the time to free the file using VideoReDo or DirectShow Dump.

I started with a 480x480 High Quality 1.6GB tivo file and ended up with a 512x384 450MB divx file. I used the default Home Theater profile which resulted in a 2-pass encode @ 900kbps bitrate.

HTH


----------



## burbanknate (Jul 8, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> BTW: You don't need DirectShowDump if you are using VideoReDo.


Ah! Thanks.
I'm now doing my first encode with Dr. Divx and we'll see how she goes.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> On my AMD 3200 (single core) it takes about 50m to encode 1hr of video. Dr. Divx supports dual cores if you got 'em. Also would need to include the time to free the file using VideoReDo or DirectShow Dump.
> 
> I started with a 480x480 High Quality 1.6GB tivo file and ended up with a 512x384 450MB divx file. I used the default Home Theater profile which resulted in a 2-pass encode @ 900kbps bitrate.
> 
> HTH


I'm going to be archiving a bunch of Digital8 camcorder videos soon. I've got a Pinnacle Dazzle Platinum (DVC-170) device that uses hardware encoding to capture the composite camcorder playback to D1 mpeg2's at up to 8 Mbps bitrates (via a USB 2 interface). With the hardware encoding this only uses a fraction of my CPU time.

At 8 Mbps we're talking 3.6 GB per hour of video. It sure would be nice to cut that by a factor of 3 to 4 before archiving on DVD, which it seems Dr. Divx could do.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> On my AMD 3200 (single core) it takes about 50m to encode 1hr of video. Dr. Divx supports dual cores if you got 'em. Also would need to include the time to free the file using VideoReDo or DirectShow Dump.
> 
> I started with a 480x480 High Quality 1.6GB tivo file and ended up with a 512x384 450MB divx file. I used the default Home Theater profile which resulted in a 2-pass encode @ 900kbps bitrate.
> HTH


I downloaded and installed both Dr DivX and DivX for Windows and started experimenting with mpeg2's and TiVo files. Some of the files were 352x480 and some were 720x480. Some had mp2 audio, others had AC3. I converted with both Dr DivX and the DivX Converter program (15 day trial) that comes in the DivX package.

So far I like DivX and I like both converter programs -- but I like the free one (Dr Divx) better! Both give you reasonable push-button operation to get Home Theatre quality output, although they choose different DivX resolutions for the same input files. Both gave compression ratios between 3 and 4 and very reasonable quality when viewed in the DivX Player that comes in the DivX package.

Dr DivX seems to have more access for operator tuning and viewing of information, which I like -- or am I just not finding the right places in the DivX Converter?

Out of curiosity I tried to load a .tivo file into them. The DivX Converter just refuses with an unsupported format message. Dr DivX thrashes around for a long time and basically does nothing. So I tried loading a TiVo file with the extension changed to .mpg. The DivX Converter still refused it as unsupported but Dr DivX *processed it and gave a good result * 

The DivX Converter will take two or more input files (same resolution and frame rate) and combine them in one DivX file with a simple menu to select each title. I don't think Dr DivX can do that (or I don't know how).

There is a thread on the VideoHelp forum about the Phillips 5960 DVD Player (About $70) which plays divX files. It has a USB port and a lot of people have been able to play files from multi-GB USB hard drives connected to that port. This is all beginning to be very interesting to me!


----------



## burbanknate (Jul 8, 2004)

I have that very DVD player and it works like a champ. Plays DivX AVI files without a hitch.
I'm loving Dr. DivX - thank you greg_burns !!!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

burbanknate said:


> I have that very DVD player and it works like a champ. Plays DivX AVI files without a hitch.
> I'm loving Dr. DivX - thank you greg_burns !!!


I'm curious what DivX formats and bit rates look good on a TV? I assume the Home Theatre profile at 900 kbps is OK. What about lower bit rates. How about 320x240 formats? I have a regular 27" TV.

Thanks


----------

